# advertising



## Barnie (May 16, 2007)

What is the best way to advertise a firewood business [ newspaper, local tv channel , business cards in local stores E T C] ????????? or is word of mouth the best way ??


----------



## northernmover (May 17, 2007)

Do you have a local pennysaver type publication? Ads in these type of papers are generally inexpensive and a great way to get the word out. Business cards on community bulletin boards, whatever else you can think of. I can't imagine that TV ads will be cost effective for you. I guess if you have the $$ for it, knock yourself out!


----------



## treesquirrel (May 21, 2007)

Just sunk 1300.00 into our local direct mailer booklet on a 1/4 page ad for 3 months so I hope it nets me some biz.

This pub has a very good rep and is highly reccomended by others so i am optomistic.


----------



## PLAYFORD TREE (May 29, 2007)

Try to avoid advertising in one off publications eg. school journals and that sort of thing. People just read them once and then stick em in drawer and forget that they are there.
Local newspapers work well but you have to advertise in them all the time so people know your legitimate.
I have also had some success with letterbox drops, but i don't pay a company to do a blanket drop. 
I pick an area that i think will give me some work and on a quiet day go for a nice walk with my wife and drop them ourselves. (or i sit in the work van and read the paper while my kids run up and down the street, cheap labour he,he,he).
Also you cant beat corporate branding eg signwriting on vehicles, uniform with company name etc..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
066 MAGNUM
026
MS190
019t
HT75
BG85 Blower
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Try to do one thing a day that scares you.:chainsawguy:


----------



## daveyclimber (May 29, 2007)

Beware of just slipping your ads into a mailbox, the Postmaster will frown upon that. Mailboxes are federally protected property. Instead I drive and jot down addresses that look in need of tree work and mail them the right way


----------



## PLAYFORD TREE (May 30, 2007)

daveyclimber said:


> Beware of just slipping your ads into a mailbox, the Postmaster will frown upon that. Mailboxes are federally protected property. Instead I drive and jot down addresses that look in need of tree work and mail them the right way




Gee how tough are your laws there in the good old U.S. of A.?
Here in Australia unless there is a "NO JUNK MAIL" sign on a letterbox you can put as much advertising in there as you want!
I could back a truck up and fill that mutha with as much "junk mail" as it would hold.
You should see how full it gets at christmas and other holidays. I reckon some of those big multinationals are keeping you loggers in a job!.  

I mean, man there is sometimes 2 pounds of it in there, and most of it is crap
(unless of course it's one of my flyers, then it's a beautiful thing to behold, and you should employee me right away!).:hmm3grin2orange: 

What is the law on letterbox flyers in America anyway?
And some of you guys from Europe etc... might like to tell us how the law is for you too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
066 MAGNUM
026
MS 190 
019t
HT 75
BG 85 Blower
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Try to do one thing a day that scares you :chainsawguy:


----------

